# Matching bands to ammo - high energy shooting is dangerous.



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

Since I made my Frankensling from a Leatherman Rebar and Crunch, I now have a slingshot with variable fork geometry and a band attachment method that lets me change bands in seconds.

I've been experimenting with power levels recently in the quest to make a high energy slingshot and I've arrived at a combination that chrono's in at 23 ftlbs with 1" steel balls.

It's got 8 20mm strips of theraband gold

I have a regular shooting band set for the usual 9.5mm steel balls that runs at 5.5 ftlbs

This set has 4 20mm strips of theraband gold

Finally I have a set for shooting the 9mm clay balls which runs at 2 fltbs (this one shoots very fast but the energy is low because the clay balls are so light).

This set has 2 20mm strips of theraband gold.

Here's the thing, the clay balls are much more accurate from the 2 band set than the 4 band set - I'd read about this and it seems to be true, a bandset that is too heavy for the ammo is not only a waste of energy but also won't be accurate.

The photo shows the bandsets and shows how big that 1" ball is. This bandset is a pig to shoot, the pull is about 40lbs and I can only shoot about 10 rounds before I need a rest (whereas I can shoot the clay ball bandset all day). The balls are devastating, I was shooting at a tin can on a wall, missed the can and cracked in half the brick the can was sitting on. A ricochet came past my ear and I could hear it as it went.

I don't shoot these 1" balls at home, I tried but destroyed too many things with ricochets so now I only shoot them out in the country.

Make no mistake these energy levels are dangerous, I tend to wear safety glasses when shooting but I suspect a direct hit would just smash the glasses and carry the remains into your eye.

That said, isn't a bit of danger where the fun comes from?


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

good stuff


----------



## Pee_Drizzle (Mar 23, 2021)

Hey, these are some excellent base points to design specific shooters off, thanks for the write up!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Great Day in The Morning!


----------

